# Wrong-side, Heat Transfer



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sure in some drunken state... someone has applied a heat transfer, or vinyl transfer in the wrong direction. 

What did you use to clean the upper platen?
How did it work?
Have you ever done it twice (phishing here... lol)


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

One thing people do is press clean sheets of office paper: some of the transfer will come off on the paper. Other than that, wait for it to cool down a bit and clean it with a wet rag. Try not to use anything that could scratch up the platen.

(oh, and you're definitely not at all alone in doing this)


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

CoolTech said:


> I'm sure in some drunken state... someone has applied a heat transfer, or vinyl transfer in the wrong direction.
> 
> What did you use to clean the upper platen?
> How did it work?
> Have you ever done it twice (phishing here... lol)


Ha ha ha ha, ha ha ha ha.. I can't stop laughing..







yup, and I wasn't drunk..







More then one time.. you bet I have.. The paper trick works but only for opaque transfers. it will also remove from shirts.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I've use an old sweatshirt to wipe gunk off a hot platen. The thick material cuts down on the burned fingers.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd be surprised if there was nobody who has done this, drunk or not


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Lol,
Once I "sober'd up"...
It was actually T-shirt vinyl (I have never used it before). Placed it on the shirt that way.

Anyway, I used a plastic spatula, a "Handi-wipe", water and heat. 

Once I had it was hot enough, the spatula cleaned most of it, the wipe with water got the rest.
===
Thanks for the "Everyone's an idiot at sometime" encouragement!


----------

